# New Teacher



## Chris from CT (Nov 13, 2002)

I have some good news I wanted to share with you guys.

I have been without a teacher for a few months and with my class starting to take off I need to keep learning (now more than ever).  I just got word that I have been accepted as a student of Grand Master Lim, Hyun-Soo.  I am so pumped!  He was very close to Dojunim Choi, Yong-Sul.  He has some great accomplishments and I look forward to training with him.

Take care


----------



## arnisador (Nov 13, 2002)

Sounds like a stroke of good fortune!


----------



## Chris from CT (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Sounds like a stroke of good fortune! *



Very much so!  GM Lim is one of only three people that Dojunim Choi, Yong-Sul promoted to 9th Dan, so I'm very, very pumped ("excited" just doesn't seem to cut it.  ) to be learning that close to the source.  I did some research and found alot of good things about him.    Thanks Arnisador!


----------



## Eraser (Nov 24, 2002)

That sounds awesome Chris..

I hope you have a great time learning new things..

Train well my Hapkido friend...:asian:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 24, 2002)

I didn't see this befor today but congradulation on finding a new teacher.
 Learning close to the sorce is always  a thrilling experence. 
 Best of luck and PLEASE keep us informed on how it is going

 Shadow


----------



## Elfan (Nov 24, 2002)

I know what its like to be without a teacher so...

Congradulations! :cheers:


----------



## Chris from CT (Nov 25, 2002)

Elfan, tshadowchaser & Eraser:  Thanks!   

Eraser: I still have to come up and see how you guys incorporate the Kosho stuff into the Hapkido.  

Take care. :asian:


----------



## Eraser (Nov 30, 2002)

Chris,

Ya.. you are welcome here anytime...
Speaking of Kosho.. Shidosha is coming down to our school in Dec (11-12) to teach a few classes again..its gonna be wild..it was soooooooooooooooooooo great the last time he was down.. im im really exicted about this up coming visit.. i'll keep ya guys and gals posted about it..


----------



## Hal (Dec 1, 2002)

Chris ,What happened to Art St Armand ?


                 Hal


----------



## Chris from CT (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hal _
> *Chris ,What happened to Art St Armand ?
> *



Hey Hal.
He stopped teaching to focus on other things.   :asian:


----------

